# Linux friert bei USB ein



## voelzi (29. Januar 2004)

Auf dem Sytem meines Bekannten ist Suse 9.0 Prof installiert. Sobald er ein USB-Gerät anschließt, "friet" die Oberfläche ein, d.h. weder Maus noch Tastatur.
Es hilft dann nur ein Reset.
Wie kann man das Problem beheben?


----------



## JohannesR (29. Januar 2004)

Das tut mir leid für deinen Bekannten... Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## voelzi (29. Januar 2004)

Wie kann man den Fehler beheben?


----------



## JohannesR (29. Januar 2004)

Woher soll ich das wissen, meine Kristallkugel ist zur Zeit in der Werkstadt... Du musst mir schon etwas mehr Details geben... Kernelversion, Hardware, Hotplug(?) etc.


----------



## Dirk Brueckmann (31. Januar 2004)

Der Rechner ist ein 2600 MHz AMD auf ASRock K7S8X Board.
Speicher 512 MB 266 MHz, Platte Samsung SP1614 N.
Beim Anschluß ist es egal welche Art von Gerät ich anschließe, das Resultat bleibt immer gleich.
Ach ja, wo finde ich die Kernelversion?
Ich hab zwar Linux 9.0 installiert, bin aber ansonsten blutiger Laie was dieses Betriebssystem angeht.
Danke für die Hilfe 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2004)

Mit 
	
	
	



```
$ uname -a
```
 kannst du die Kernelversion herausfinden. Übrigens ist die Kernelversion gleich der Linuxversion, d.h. du hast SuSE (die Distribution) 9.0 installiert, aber der Kernel wird wahrscheinlich ein 2.4.x sein. Was siehst du denn, wenn du als root folgendes eintippst: 
	
	
	



```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
```
 und dann ein USB-Geraet einsteckst?
Was gibt 
	
	
	



```
$ lsmod
```
 aus?


----------



## Dirk Brueckmann (31. Januar 2004)

Du hattest Recht, Kernel 2.4.19...
Sehen kann ich nur , dass nach dem Anschließen des USB Gerätes alles einfriert. Auch nach dem Trennen der Verbindung lässt sich die Rechenmaschine
nicht zum Weiterarbeiten bewegen.
Welche Angaben meinst Du bei der dritten Frage?
Ich muß den ganzen Salm von Hand abschreiben und im anderen Rechner wieder einticken.
Wenn Du den gesamten Eintrag brauchst, wirds später.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2004)

Wäre schon hilfreich wenn ich die geladenen Module kennen würde!  Hast du Hotplug installiert? Funktioniert das Gerät wenn du es vor dem booten ansteckst?


----------



## Dirk Brueckmann (31. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich vor dem Booten ein USB Gerät anschließe läuft der Bootvorgang nur bis zur Hälfte. Wartezeit ca. 30 min ohne das etwas passiert, das müßte doch eigentlich reichen oder?
Wie lange dauert es denn normalerweise, bis ein Gerät nachinstalliert bzw. erkannt wird?
Die Meldung ticke ich jetzt ab, mal sehen wie lange das dauert.
Oder kann man diesen Text per altmodischer Diskette speichern und unter Windows öffnen? Ich versuchs mal


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2004)

Das kannst du:


```
$ mount /floppy/
$ lsmod > /floppy/mods
$ umount /floppy/
```

Also meine MS-Maus wird im laufenden betrieb sofort erkannt!


----------



## Dirk Brueckmann (31. Januar 2004)

Nach längerem Probieren hat´s dann doch noch geklappt.


inux:~ # lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
snd-mixer-oss          15576   0  (autoclean)
videodev                6272   0  (autoclean)
isa-pnp                32712   0  (unused)
usbserial              19836   0  (autoclean) (unused)
parport_pc             28648   1  (autoclean)
lp                      6304   0  (autoclean)
parport                25608   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]
ipt_TCPMSS              2392   1  (autoclean)
ipt_TOS                 1048   9  (autoclean)
ipt_state                568  55  (autoclean)
ipt_LOG                 3384  69  (autoclean)
ppp_generic            20380   0  (autoclean) (unused)
slhc                    5360   0  (autoclean) [ppp_generic]
snd-seq-oss            30048   0  (autoclean)
snd-seq-midi            5088   0  (unused)
snd-emu10k1-synth       6396   0
snd-emux-synth         31484   0  [snd-emu10k1-synth]
snd-seq-midi-emul       5376   0  [snd-emux-synth]
snd-seq-virmidi         4040   0  [snd-emux-synth]
snd-seq-midi-event      3840   0  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-seq-virmidi]
snd-seq      Untitled 1          41424   3  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-emux-synth snd-seq-midi-emul snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-midi-event]
snd-emu10k1            78916   4  [snd-emu10k1-synth]
snd-pcm                74116   0  [snd-emu10k1]
snd-timer              17056   0  [snd-seq snd-pcm]
snd-rawmidi            15776   0  [snd-seq-midi snd-seq-virmidi snd-emu10k1]
snd-page-alloc          6676   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm]
snd-util-mem            1696   0  [snd-emux-synth snd-emu10k1]
snd-seq-device          4528   0  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-emu10k1-synth snd-emux-synth snd-seq snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi]
thermal                 6180   0  (unused)
snd-ac97-codec         45304   0  [snd-emu10k1]
snd-hwdep               5408   0  [snd-emu10k1]
processor               8280   0  [thermal]
snd                    40388   4  [snd-mixer-oss snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-emu10k1-synth snd-emux-synth snd-seq-midi-emul snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-rawmidi snd-util-mem snd-seq-device snd-ac97-codec snd-hwdep]
fan                     1472   0  (unused)
button                  2380   0  (unused)
soundcore               3940   0  [snd]
battery                 5600   0  (unused)
ac                      1696   0  (unused)
st                     29648   0  (autoclean) (unused)
sr_mod                 14616   0  (autoclean)
sg                     35232   0  (autoclean)
keybdev                 2156   0  (unused)
mousedev                4340   0  (unused)
joydev                  5440   0  (unused)
evdev                   3840   0  (unused)
input                   3488   0  [keybdev mousedev joydev evdev]
usb-ohci               19848   0  (unused)
ehci-hcd               18028   0  (unused)
usbcore                64364   1  [usbserial usb-ohci ehci-hcd]
raw1394                18288   0  (unused)
ieee1394              188260   0  [raw1394]
sis900                 13644   1
ip6t_REJECT             1528   1  (autoclean)
ip6table_mangle         2744   0  (autoclean) (unused)
ipt_REJECT              3288   3  (autoclean)
iptable_mangle          2168   1  (autoclean)
iptable_filter          1708   1  (autoclean)
ip_nat_ftp              2992   0  (unused)
iptable_nat            16366   1  [ip_nat_ftp]
ip_conntrack_ftp        3920   1
ip_conntrack           18084   3  [ipt_state ip_nat_ftp iptable_nat ip_conntrack_ftp]
ip_tables              11328  10  [ipt_TCPMSS ipt_TOS ipt_state ipt_LOG ipt_REJECT iptable_mangle iptable_filter iptable_nat]
ip6table_filter         1804   1  (autoclean)
ip6_tables             12148   3  [ip6t_REJECT ip6table_mangle ip6table_filter]
ipv6                  227264  -1  (autoclean) [ip6t_REJECT]
key                    70456   0  (autoclean) [ipv6]
ide-scsi               11056   0
scsi_mod              100788   4  [st sr_mod sg ide-scsi]
ide-cd                 32416   0
cdrom                  29216   0  [sr_mod ide-cd]
reiserfs              217908


----------



## Dirk Brueckmann (31. Januar 2004)

Ich hab 2 Mäuse ausprobiert, beides Logitech und beide mit USB-Anschluß
1. Logitech Optical Mouse
2. ältere Logitech Rad-Maus

Scanner CanoScan 3200
IR Schnittstelle für Siemens Handy
Eumex 704 PC Lan
egal welches dieser Geräte angeschlossen ist oder im Betrieb angeschlossen wird, das Ergebnis bleibt gleich.


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2004)

*grübel* Das ist kompliziert, evt. hast du das falsche Controllermodul geladen... 
Mach mal

```
# rmmod usb-ohci
# modprobe usb-uhci
```

Hoffentlich hilft das... Sonst bin ich auch grade ziemlich überfragt... Aber ich schau mir das mit den Modulen nochmal an! 

Edit: Achja, hast du Hotplug drauf?


----------



## Dirk Brueckmann (1. Februar 2004)

Hotplug habe ich gerade nach Anweisung aus dem Administrationshandbuch aktiviert.
Bei dem Befehl rmmod usb-ohci meldet das System, dass das Modul nicht geladen ist.
Auf modprobe gibt es keine Reaktion.


----------



## voelzi (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo Dirk

Ich habe mir gestern ein Asrock K7S8XE, 2x 256MB RAM und einen AMD 2600+gekauft.
Ich habe die Festplatte ohne Neuinstallation umgebaut -> Null Problemo, bis ich meine Videocamera an den USB-Port gesteckt habe, dann ging nichts mehr.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: 
Schuld ist das ASROCK K7S8XE, besser gesagt der Onboard USB2.0 Controller.

Lösung:
Im Bios die Einstellung: "USB 2.0 disabled" vornehmen und "USB enabled" lassen.
Jetzt läuft Linus zusammen mit der USB-Schnittstelle. Ärgerlich ist nur, dass ich kein USB2.0 habe. 

Eine endgültige Lösung erhoffe ich mir mit einem BIOS-Update oder der nächsten SUSE Ausgabe.

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## Dirk Brueckmann (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo André
Der Tip war gut, wie kann ich denn das o.a. usb Modul laden? In dem Handbuch habe ich darüber nichts gefunden.
Der Kasten friert zwar nicht mehr ein, aber erkennen tut er die Hardware auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## voelzi (1. Februar 2004)

Naja, wenn du SUSE Linux 9.0 ohne irgendwelche tiefgreifenden Veränderungen hast, sollte es sofort das USB-Gerät erkennen.
Nach der BIOS-Einstellung (! nur USB 2.0 auf Disable, die in der Zeile davor aufgelistete USB-Funktion auf Enable lassen!)  wurde meine Kamera gleich automatisch erkannt, und das Kamera Symbol erschien auf dem Desktop. Spezielle USB-Einstellungen habe ich unter Linux nicht gemacht.


Für den Scanner und den anderen Kram vielleicht unter Yast die Konfiguration durchlaufen lassen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## voelzi (1. Februar 2004)

Der Fehler ist mit dem Einspielen der BIOS-Version 1.80 für das ASROCK K7S8XE behoben.


----------



## Dirk Brueckmann (1. Februar 2004)

Klasse, hat funktioniert.
Vielen Dank an Euch beide

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## JohannesR (1. Februar 2004)

Tut mir leid, dass ich so wenig hilfreich war, bin aber froh, dass es jetzt wieder geht!


----------

